
Hackers, experts decode the magic of 'Mr. Robot' ahead of Season 2 - tilt
http://mashable.com/2016/06/06/mr-robot-decoded-season-2/#j58RHP1BcEqn
======
dudul
It was an entertaining show. Just wish it had been a bit more creative than a
simple copy/paste/merge of American Psycho and Fight Club. I guess they added
computers in the middle.

